# Planning permission?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm getting different answers from different builders on this so thought I'd ask here.

Casa TM is classified as 'urban' and our barn which is attached to the main house is shown on the deeds as 'annexe'.

The back wall of the barn currently has no windows or openings and is just a blank wall but if there were windows, they'd overlook the dirt road that goes down the side if the barn and then nothing but forest. The dirt road has virtually zero traffic on it. It's used by the trash collection lorry once a week and one neighbour no more than twice a day. 

Do I need planning permission to convert the barn into living accommodation and do I need planning permission to put 2 or 3 windows in the back wall please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

My feeling is you need planning permission, I'd go to the Engineers department at your Camara and ask a "hypothetical question" a lot could well depend on their definition of an "annexe" and if its included in your "habitation Licence or pre 51 certificate" as living accommodation


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It was built in the 70s if that makes a difference?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

House or barn or both if barn was built in 70's and doesn't have a Habitation Licence then you'll need planning permission


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Both house & barn were built at more or less the same time I think but will try to verify that.

Thanks.


----------



## Domicilium (Jul 20, 2013)

As you are adding windowa you do need planning permission. If you change the elevations or structure you always need planning permission


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Spoke to my lawyer who checked the deeds and also checked with the camara and am told that as long as I'm not increasing the elevation or footprint and as long as the new windows don't overlook another house, we can convert the barn to living accommodation without having to do anything else. 

Which is a bit of a result!


----------



## FLT (May 10, 2017)

Has any one had experience dealing with the CCDR-LV ? I believe that you need their permission for any renovation/rebuilding work in REN (Conservation) areas?


----------

